# Willy Issue.



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Its time for another thread.........Against popular belief im not trolling..

Been unable to get much sleep the past 2-3 nights, getting woken up with extremely hard errections so much so its extremely uncomfotable and I cant sleep, Get awoken at say 00:00 .... then at 0300... then at 0500 and honestly cant get back to sleep, Im knackered for work due to this.

My penis and testicals seem to have this itch/ tingling sensation going on i.e. its packed with so much blood and the prostate feels harder than normal - (can feel it when pressing on that area inbetween legs, it feels as if its pretruding a bit) and when scratching/rubbing the area to try and 'comfort or give relief to the tingling or itch' does release slight pleasurable feel but does nothing for the ongoing tingling.

I know the above sounds wacky.. its not just a bit of self pleasure I need / am experencing.. its really uncomfortable and I cant sleep with it.. anyone experienced this before? Again this isnt a wind up.

Possibly the DAA ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U haven't done anything unprotected recently have u now Lewis...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

stick your finger in and give the ol prostate a massage m8.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

an erection accompanied by a "slight pleasurable feel" is your willys way of telling you it wants you to play with it mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U haven't done anything unprotected recently have u now Lewis...


No.. lol! Pm inbound.. and reply to other..



Breeny said:


> stick your finger in and give the ol prostate a massage m8.


Yeah, its not an STI itch.. its just an extreme bloodflow itch/tingly if that makes sense...

Btw its not an 'arousal' just uncomfy and un-needed!



TG123 said:


> an erection accompanied by a "slight pleasurable feel" is your willys way of telling you it wants you to play with it mate


I knew I was going to get this... its hard to explain.. its not me simply needing a [email protected] I knew people would say that, its something completely different,


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/STIs/Pages/VisitinganSTIclinic.aspx


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lxm said:


> I knew I was going to get this... its hard to explain.. its not me simply needing a [email protected] I knew people would say that, its something completely different,


well just have a [email protected] anyway, if it turns out not to be the cause at least you've had a [email protected]


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TG123 said:


> well just have a [email protected] anyway, if it turns out not to be the cause at least you've had a [email protected]


ever thought of going into medicine? :thumb:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

TG123 said:


> well just have a [email protected] anyway, if it turns out not to be the cause at least you've had a [email protected]


This cvnt is a doctor it seems!!

his advice is win win


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ever thought of going into medicine? :thumb:


fuuuuu snap


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

its alright if its acompanied with the horn, but these nighttime woods dont.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

got be good test p or something lol.. my advice would be to not to sleep on your own


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Patient: "Dr i've been getting these shooting pains down my left arm for the past couple of days, i'm having shortness of breath and heart palpatations"

Dr: "yeah have a [email protected]"


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just leave a sock by your bed for when you wake up


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

lxm said:


> its alright if its acompanied with the horn, but these nighttime woods dont.


how can you have a boner and not be horny?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> how can you have a boner and not be horny?


Thats the reason I made the thread, If I was getting woken at all hours with them paired with having horn then great, But its not with horn... They are just solid.. (very) and uncomfy! and a pain in the @rse especial;ly at midnight/3am/5am when you have a 12 hr shift comming up!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sound like somehow your Prostate is being stimulated, maybe you have Prostatitis. This is not just an old mans disease.

Go to the doc, you need your PSA measured with blood sample. You did say your Test level is around 11 though, didn't you.

I suggest you see your GP & explain all this.


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

how can you be sure your prostate is larger than normal........... hmmmmmm:whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.aneros.com/

You need one of these dude. fix ya right up.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

go to the docs mate

or lay on your side lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

After having seen your cock there ain't much to worry about :lol:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

lxm said:


> its alright if its acompanied with the horn, but these nighttime woods dont.


Sleep on your back ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

got nothing to add to this thread apart from a woke up with a hard on today that wouldnt go down for about half a hour so anno the feeling but after about half a hour i finally finished knocking one out lol

must be dat der test e


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i have diagnosed you are actually a girl with a cock.........men know what to do with a fuking hardon


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

AIDS


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mez said:


> Sleep on your back ?


He will be pitching his tent at 12... 3 and 5


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Sound like somehow your Prostate is being stimulated, maybe you have Prostatitis. This is not just an old mans disease.
> 
> Go to the doc, you need your PSA measured with blood sample. You did say your Test level is around 11 though, didn't you.
> 
> I suggest you see your GP & explain all this.


The prostate is protruding more than usual.. Its pretty firm and can easily feel it externally bulding out slightly, an inch or two lower than the end of the scrotum sack between the legs.

Yeah, test level was 11.3-11.8 or something

Think I will! cheers


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

If its bothering you enough to ask people on here then id just go and see your doctor!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Is a topic to see if anyone else had experienced (not just errections.. lol)

I shall keep peeps updated.



ewen said:


> After having seen your cock there ain't much to worry about :lol:


Eh ? oh AL ? lol...


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

i got errections when ever i wake up me mate spesh when on test .. as for your **** thats just wierd mate do you not just need a big poo ? i also get itching balls but always have done. .


----------

